# Günstiger Hardwarehändler?



## Jan Seifert (27. Februar 2003)

Tach auch,
wollt mal fragen, welcher eurer Meinung nach
der günstigste Online Hardwarehändler ist.
Bräuchte mal ein wenig neues, daher meine Frage.

mfg


----------



## sam (27. Februar 2003)

http://www.serhend.de is ganz 
günstig...allerdings haben 
die keine wirklich große 
auswahl...
ansonsten einfach unter 
http://www.hartwarehunter.de 
vergleichen


----------



## Avariel (28. Februar 2003)

http://www.snogard.de ist ziemlich billig, aber da solls schon zu gewissen Quereleien zwischen Käufer und Verkäufer gekommen sein. Also ich kauf am liebsten bei Alternate, da ists zwar etwas teurer, aber ich weis das ich im Ernstfall keinen Stress mit Umtausch hab.


----------



## eViLaSh (28. Februar 2003)

die besten erfahrungen hab ich mit http://www.kmelektronik.de gemacht.

billig -> schnelle lieferung -> super service !


----------



## Sway (28. Februar 2003)

Also Snowgard hat verdammt hohe versandtkosten. Also wenn man sich z.B. ne Festplatte holt, kommt man bei anderen Händlern günstiger bei weg.


----------



## fasty (28. Februar 2003)

also k&m ist auch nicht mehr so wirklich billig ... die werden immer teurer in letzter zeit ...

was ich empfehlen kann ist http://www.acom-pc.de die haben gute preise ... keine ahnung wie der versand bei denen ist, wohn schliesslich fast neben dem laden *fg*


----------



## Extremniki (28. Februar 2003)

also wenn du in deine nähe ein paar discounter hast, dann solltest du deine sachen auch lieber dort kaufen. ich zahle lieber 5 bis 10 euro mehr für die teile, dafür kann ich bei dem kleinsten problem aber direkt hin fahren und sie umtauschen! ausserdem deckt sich das dann wieder mit den eingesparten versandkosten.

k6m elektronik sitzen z.b. in jeder größeren stadt, andere ketten haben auch läden verteilt in deutschland! ansonsten kannst du bei guenstiger.de auch direkt anzeigen lassen, wer den top-preis des tages hat (sofern er dieses an die suchmaschine meldet).

ok, so nur als anregung!


----------



## Jan Seifert (28. Februar 2003)

http://www.komplett.de

hab ich gestern abend gefunden, sehr geile preise!


----------



## Extremniki (28. Februar 2003)

also da finde ich den shop bei uns aus bielefeld günstiger:
www.x2com.de


----------



## Paule (2. März 2003)

ohh , fasty ist auch ein berliner  
also ich hab bisher mit k&m elektronik und eteque gute erfahrungen gemacht.... bei http://www.e-bug.de hab ich auch mal bestellt , ist auch alles angekommen und so ,ich bin auch ganz zufrieden , obwohl man über die auch nicht gerade die besten beurteilungen zu hören bekommt.
aber haltet euch bloß von norsk-it und connecting elecronics fern... !


----------

